# LEANING POST FOR SALE



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

850. As shown 850 554 6172


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice, have you guys experimented with single leg leaning post?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

What are the specs? All have the cross bar in the back? I want one in the front so my cooler slides in and out of the back easy

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Look good.
Great value. GLWS


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, but the larger pipe size decreases the size of the cooler beneath it.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

38 inches wide 33 inches tall Leaning Post without back bar has a folding footrest so its 100 buck extra?


----------

